# New member



## Aurelius (Mar 7, 2019)

i joined as a TUG member and paid but my bbs login still shows as a guest, how do I fix that?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2019)

Welcome! I see you got it fixed.

Jim


----------



## Aurelius (Mar 7, 2019)

I guess I just didn’t wait long enough!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 7, 2019)

Aurelius said:


> i joined as a TUG member and paid but my bbs login still shows as a guest, how do I fix that?


For anybody else with the same question finding this thread:
Please see this post in the BBS Help section: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/.53/

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages. This link takes you to the "Bulletin Board Help" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## Panina (Mar 7, 2019)

Aurelius said:


> i joined as a TUG member and paid but my bbs login still shows as a guest, how do I fix that?


Hi, welcome to Tug.  Its great you became a member.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 7, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 8, 2019)

Welcome to this website where “Knowledge is Power” By Bacon.

Knowledge and Information is shared by real timeshare owners for Free.

Welcome, Read and Asked your Questions.


----------



## Aurelius (Mar 8, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Welcome to this website where “Knowledge is Power” By Bacon.
> 
> Knowledge and Information is shared by real timeshare owners for Free.
> 
> Welcome, Read and Asked your Questions.



Is a hotdog a sandwich?


----------

